# Looking For Teledyne Fork



## bbnaz (Sep 3, 2004)

would dearly loved to get my hands on a new or very gently used 24" Teledyne fork......it would make my hubby  and it would also get to go to france every four years to do the Paris/Brest/Paris ride  

contact me at [email protected]!


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*It's going to be tough, and might not be worth it*

There allegedly aren't many unbroken Teledyne forks out there. I've heard a number of sources recommend that you NOT ride an original fork. Teledynes were the first generation of Ti frames/forks, and were made of CP (commercially pure) Ti rather than the newer, stronger alloys like 3/2.5 and 6/4. Your hubby might be better off with a modern carbon fork, or even a steel fork.


----------



## bbnaz (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks and I agree. He has been through 2/3 forks (I have lost count) as he dearly loves to ride that bike when he does Paris-Brest every 4 years..........5x he has done it. He is quite set in his ways, he finally put a pair of speedplay pedals on one of his bikes but every other one still has toe clips. Go figure.

He is an engineer and a frame builder...........he also realizes that he most likely won't find one but is still looking.

Thanks for letting me know that the money spent on the skid lid is well worth it!


----------

